# Cigar minnows



## Chris87$ (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyone know if the cigars are here yet


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

yes they are just need to find them there is always some around try little deeper water


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

They are on the onshore wrecks now also, only about 2 to 3 inches long.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

PB pier had one day of the small ones one week and one day of big ones the next week.....always the day before i show up, naturally.


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Does anybody know where I can get fresh cigs from where the belly dosent bust open on the first cast?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pier, best place I've found is Joe Patti's.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Your not trolling on the pier so it's really shouldn't matter. But totally understand the belly issue


----------

